
Why You Shouldn't Take Your Hotel Soap - glore
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/05/01/hotels/clean-the-world-asia-hotel-soaps-recycle/index.html
======
sdiq
The title "Why You Shouldn't Take Your Hotel Soap" is quite misleading. The
linked article actually talks of the opposite of this edited title.

------
thatwebdude
I always try the soap wherever I go, now.

I used to have four or five plantar's warts on my hands and thumbs; for years.
I couldn't freeze them or cut them off. They always came back, and were quite
painful sometimes.

Then, one week while I was in a college's summer camp, staying in their dorms;
I used the hotel-style soap they offered in the room.

Boom! three or four days later they were all gone. Like magic. Never came back
(About 15 years ago, now). Cheap hotel soap.

